# Γκραφίτι στην Ελλάδα



## Costas (Apr 20, 2014)

Across Athens, Graffiti Worth a Thousand Words of Malaise
By LIZ ALDERMAN / APRIL 15, 2014 (NYT)

ATHENS — The young man climbed a 30-foot scaffold on a building in central Athens and dipped a brush into a tray of gray paint. With rapid flicks of his wrist, he outlined a haunting image: a baby with two faces, looking simultaneously into an abyss and toward the sky, its vacant eyes searching for a future that was not there.

The mural, by a Greek street artist known as iNO, was delicate, stylized and clever, stopping passers-by in their tracks. Fundamentally, though, it was a raw message of protest, the latest in a wave of socially and politically conscious artwork spreading over the walls of Athens.

“People in Greece are under increasing pressure,” said iNO, a soft-spoken man who aims to draw attention to the social situation in this crisis-hit country, where even the youngest in society are grappling with the perception of a bleak future. As a result, he said, “they feel the need to act, resist and express themselves.”

Graffiti in Athens, as in other cities the world over, has flourished for decades. But in a country where the adversity of wars and military dictatorship already has shaped the national psyche, the five-year economic collapse has spawned a new burst of creative energy that has turned Athens into a contemporary mecca for street art in Europe.

Denounced as thuggish vandalism by some observers, but hailed by others as artistic and innovative, tags, bubble letters and stylized paint work long have blanketed this city’s walls, trains, cars, banks, kiosks, crumbling buildings — and even some ruins of the Acropolis. But in the past several years, the anguish of the times has increasingly crept into the elaborate stencil work and multitude of large, colorful murals found all over the city, as Greece’s throngs of unemployed and underemployed young people have ample time to express their malaise.

“If you want to learn about a city, look at its walls,” said iNO, who used to spray graffiti on trains but recently started using buildings as a canvas for murals with a social message. “Take a walk in the center of Athens, and you will get it.”

The Athens police rarely arrest graffiti artists, unless they are suspected of belonging to anarchist groups or the extreme-right Golden Dawn party. The two-faced baby was painted by iNO on a recent morning without interference. Still, many artists work discreetly at night, donning masks and declining to give their names for fear of running afoul of the authorities. Their messages are often rebellious, verging on revolutionary.

Recently, under cover of darkness, a Greek dentist whose business has been all but wiped out by the crisis reached into a tote bag and grabbed a can of spray paint and a stencil he had cut in his spare time using a cavity drill. Stopping at a crumbling wall, he quickly painted an image not typically associated with his profession: a masked man hurling a firebomb.

“The middle class and the working class in Greece have been ruined,” said the dentist, who goes by the street handle Mapet, declining to give his real name. “My goal is to deliver social and political counterpropaganda, and make people think.”

In the gritty neighborhood of Exarcheia, a stronghold of anarchists, more than a decade’s worth of tags and graffiti have been leavened with a catalog of Mapet’s stencils and the work of other street artists, who paint violent yet graceful anti-Fascist images, grotesque caricatures of bankers and politicians, and intricate sticker work on street after street.

Such work has spread to the nearby working-class neighborhoods of Metaxourgeio and Kerameikos, where a growing number of so-called hipster artists, despised by hard-core graffiti artists, also have been leaving their mark. Many of the newcomers are trained at the Athens School of Fine Arts, which gives courses in street painting that have spawned edgy new outdoor works addressing racism, capitalism and exploitation.

Recently, even city authorities have gotten in on the act, as they have sought to capitalize on graffiti’s more artistic offshoots by handing out permits to encourage street artists to paint murals in blighted public spaces.

In Metaxourgeio and Kerameikos, a big real estate developer, Oliaros, is also working to gentrify the areas, partly by giving commercial building space to mural artists handpicked by the company.

Ideally, parts of Athens eventually would be transformed into a vast outdoor gallery, said Amalia Zeppou, an adviser to the mayor who helps oversee the permit program.

“When a city collapses, and has been tagged everywhere, we have an obligation to stop it,” Ms. Zeppou said. But there is another message behind the campaign. “Once graffiti becomes commissioned art,” she added, “it is a signal of the beginning of the end of the financial or social crisis that a city has gone through.”

Such thinking is rejected by many of the 2,000 or so graffiti and street artists who paint around Athens. They believe city authorities and developers are commissioning works as a way to quietly suppress artistic political and social expression. Effectively, they say, authorities are hijacking street art in order to whitewash its message.

“Make no mistake: Graffiti is a weapon of influence because it’s so apparent in the city,” said Charitonas Tsamantakis, an imposing, black-clad graffitist who is publishing a book, “Hellenic Graffiti History,” in the autumn. “The authorities want to embrace it so they can neutralize it and control it. It’s a way of breaking our spirit.”

INO, the mural artist, said there was still room to convey social messages through commissioned work. He recently painted a large outdoor mural for an exhibition at the Onassis Cultural Center in Athens, depicting a woman’s face on paper being crushed with a hand. “The message is that man has become a slave of his creators,” he said.

On the streets of Athens, the city’s hard-core outdoor artists push similarly lofty themes.

“There are a lot of bad things happening in Greece,” said a longtime graffiti artist who goes by the handle Cacao Rocks. He taught French literature until the crisis wiped out his job, leaving him time to prowl the walls of Athens.

He and his partner, the artist Thisisopium, donned face masks one recent night and painted a single large word on a blighted wall: “lathos,” the Greek term for “wrong.”

“The whole system is working in the wrong way,” he said. “We’re here to change the rules.”

Dimitris Bounias contributed reporting.

[Δεν ξέρω αν το βιβλίο που αναφέρει το άρθρο είναι επανέκδοση του παλιού των εκδόσεων Μεταίχμιο, αλλά αν είναι, δεν μπορώ να πω πως με εντυπωσίασε]

Το "λάθως" που αναφέρει το άρθρο (και που θα έπρεπε στα αγγλικά να το γράψει, ας πούμε, "wrawng") το είχα φωτογραφίσει προ εβδομάδος:


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2014)

Η οπτικοποίηση της είδησης όπως έγινε στο δελτίο του Mega (19/4/2014).

http://www.megatv.com/megagegonota/summary.asp?catid=27383&pubid=33421489


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2014)

~ Ηράκλειτος
~ Γκηράκλιτος


----------



## Costas (Apr 24, 2014)

daeman said:


> ~ Γκηράκλιτος


Ρώσος δηλαδή εντέλει ο γκραφιτάς


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2014)

*Τα γκράφιτι της Αθήνας*


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2014)

...
*"No Respect": Graffiti και street art στη Στέγη* | 11 Απριλίου 2014 - 13 Ιουλίου 2014






Η Στέγη διοργανώνει σε κλειστό χώρο μία έκθεση-καταγραφή της ελληνικής graffiti & street art σκηνής, όπως αυτή αποτυπώνεται σήμερα στους δρόμους της Αθήνας και άλλων μεγάλων πόλεων της Ελλάδας. 

Τα σαράντα έργα που θα δημιουργηθούν επί τόπου** *και θα καλύψουν τους τοίχους, τις κολώνες, το δάπεδο του εκθεσιακού χώρου, αλλά και τα αυτοκίνητα που θα τοποθετηθούν μέσα σε αυτόν, ανήκουν σε ισάριθμους graffiti και street artists, οι οποίοι προέκυψαν μέσα από έναν μεγάλο αριθμό συμμετοχών από καλλιτέχνες που ανταποκρίθηκαν στην ανοικτή πρόσκληση ενδιαφέροντος της Στέγης.

Μέσα στον χώρο της έκθεσης θα προβάλλεται making of video υλοποίησης*** *των έργων.

Η έκθεση θα συνοδεύεται από κατάλογο με φωτογραφικό υλικό των έργων και με πληροφορίες για τους καλλιτέχνες. 






Επιμέλεια έκθεσης: *Μαριλένα Β. Καρρά*

Συμμετέχουν οι:
ACHILLES • AIVA • ALEX MARTINEZ • APSET • ATH1281 • BILLY GEE • BILOS • BIZ 360 • CACAO ROCKS • DOKOS DIMITRIS • DON40 • EX!T • EZION • FOLA CREW • FORS • IKEAR • INO • JASONE • JOLA • KERT • LINARDAKI – PARISOT • NAR • NOBLE ROT • RTMONE • SAME84 • SENOR • SHK CREW • SHUEN • SIMEK • SINKE • STMTS • THEOPSY • THINK • THIS IS OPIUM • WD • YIAKOU • ZAMIE • ZEK • ZOFOS • ZOTA • Π

*μπαμπινιωτιστί, γιατί το ΛΚΝ το έχει μονοκόμματο, _επιτόπου,_ όπως το λέμε και συνήθως το γράφουμε πολλά χρόνια τώρα.
Άντε, και στο επί θετό _επί τόπιο_ με το καλό κακό. Schizoidisms. 

**και making of και υλοποίησης; Για φαντάσου!


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2014)

Εμένα μου αρέσει να τα λέω *γκραφίτι *(κατά το ιταλικό, απώτερης λατινικής καταγωγής) και όχι *γκράφιτι* (κατά το αμερικανικό). Για να γίνεται και η σύνδεση με τα γκραφίτι της αρχαιολογίας (για τα οποία μιλά η Βικιπαίδεια, τονίζοντάς τα λάθος: γκράφιτι).


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2014)

Μα και στην αγγλική γλώσσα γραφίτι προφέρεται. Και στην Αγγλία και στις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2014)

Πράγματι, *γκράφιτι *είναι το ελληνικό, όχι το αγγλικό. Πράγμα που από μόνο του αρκεί για να είμαι φανατικός υποστηρικτής του προπαροξύτονου. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Πράγματι, *γκράφιτι *είναι το ελληνικό, όχι το αγγλικό.


Ίσως ετυμολογείται από το _Ισείς γράφιτι_;


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ίσως ετυμολογείται από το _Ισείς γράφιτι_;


Στο οποίο η απάντηση είναι: _Ουόχι, ζουγραφίσμι_.


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2014)

SBE said:


> Στο οποίο η απάντηση είναι: _Ουόχι, ζουγραφίσμι_.


Και ακόμα πιο σωστά "ζουγραφίζμι".


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2014)

...
—Κι ισείς ιδώ τι φκιάν'τι;
—Μπουγιατίζμι. Άσ' τς άλλοι να γκραφιτάρνι. Στριτ αρτ, σ' λέν', μι τα σπρέι κανς κάν'ς ουό,τ' σι κατέβ'.


----------



## nickel (Aug 4, 2014)

Πώς θα γίνει να θετικοποιηθεί η επιθυμία αυτών των παιδιών να αφήσουν τη στάμπα τους, πώς θα στραφεί στο να ομορφαίνουν την πόλη, όχι στο να καταστρέφουν και να ασχημίζουν; Γιατί, ανώριμο μειράκιο, νιώθεις ότι παίρνεις αξία όταν με κάνεις να σε μισώ και όχι όταν με κάνεις να σε αγαπώ; Το μπορείς το δεύτερο; Απόδειξέ το.

http://www.antenna.gr/webtv/watch?cid=_fif1_l2_l_b_zb0=


----------



## pidyo (Aug 4, 2014)

Δεν είναι ενοχλητικό που δεν υπάρχει καθιερωμένος όρος στα ελληνικά για τα γκράφιτι (κι εγώ προπαροξύτονος είμαι); Για τα σύγχρονα γκράφιτι ο ελληνικός όρος δεν θα είχε ελπίδα, καθώς έχει επικρατήσει ο ξένος. Μου φαίνεται ενοχλητικό όμως να μην υπάρχει καθιερωμένος ελληνικός όρος όταν πρόκειται για τα γκράφιτι με την αρχαιολογική σημασία του όρου.


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2014)

Δεν υπάρχει; Εγώ γιατί τα βρίσκω παντού "χαράγματα";


----------



## sarant (Aug 5, 2014)

(Κι εγώ προπαροξύτονος είμαι πάντως)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 5, 2014)

Costas said:


> Δεν υπάρχει; Εγώ γιατί τα βρίσκω παντού "χαράγματα";


Κι εμένα χαράγματα μου τα έχουν πει - μιλάω ωστόσο για προϊστορικά χαράγματα που μου έχουν δείξει σε κυκλαδονήσια, δεν ξέρω αν αυτά εμπίπτουν σε διαφορετική κατηγορία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Μου φαίνεται ενοχλητικό όμως να μην υπάρχει καθιερωμένος ελληνικός όρος όταν πρόκειται για τα γκράφιτι με την αρχαιολογική σημασία του όρου.



Το ΛΝΕΓ στο λήμμα _γκράφιτι_ δίνει το _ελλην._ *τοιχογράφημα*. Δεν το υποστηρίζει ωστόσο στο λήμμα _τοιχογράφημα_, όπου το θεωρεί απλώς συνώνυμο της τοιχογραφίας. Ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται και με τις δύο σημασίες: graffiti και mural. Τα _χαράγματα _ (που λέει κι ο Κώστας) και τα _ακιδογραφήματα_ κάνουν για την αρχαιολογική σημασία, αλλά όχι για τη σύγχρονη.


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2014)

Ναι, για την αρχαιολογική σημασία μιλάω, όπου είναι επιγραφές χαραγμένες με απλό αιχμηρό εργαλείο από ιδιώτες πάνω σε μαλακή πέτρα ή σε σοβά, άτεχνα, και όχι από επαγγελματία τεχνίτη όπως οι επιγραφές στην πέτρα. Η δε σημερινή λέξη graffiti είναι καταχρηστική, αφού στην πραγματικότητα πρόκειται συνήθως για τοιχογραφίες/ήματα, όπως λέει το ΛΝΕΓ, άσχετα αν το καλύτερο είναι η απόδοση γκραφίτι (παροξύτονος εγώ, καταρχήν).

(Wikipedia: _Graffiti is writing or drawings that have been scribbled, scratched, or sprayed illicitly [όχι απαραίτητα illicitly πια] on a wall or other surface, often in a public place_).

Origin (του αγγλικού graffiti)
mid 19th century: from Italian (plural), from graffio 'a scratch'.

Etimologia (του graffito): ← deriv. di graffiare

*graffiare*
infliggere ferite con unghie, artigli, rami etc. (=γδέρνω με τα νύχια, με κλαδιά)
Il gatto lo graffiò, soffiandogli contro.


----------



## sarant (Aug 6, 2014)

Η ιταλική λέξη είναι ελληνικής απώτερης αρχής.

graffito < graffio "ferita prodotta sul pelle..." da un lat. parl. *graphiare, den. di graphiu(m), attestato col senso di 'stilo per incidere la cera delle tavolette da scrivere' dal gr. γραφείον ...
Cortelazzo-Zolli, Diz.etim.ling.ital., 513-4

Νομίζω ότι κάποιος Μπαμπινιώτης έχει (σωστά) το γκραφιτι στα αντιδάνεια.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 6, 2014)

Costas said:


> Δεν υπάρχει; Εγώ γιατί τα βρίσκω παντού "χαράγματα";





Costas said:


> Ναι, για την αρχαιολογική σημασία μιλάω, όπου είναι επιγραφές χαραγμένες με απλό αιχμηρό εργαλείο από ιδιώτες πάνω σε μαλακή πέτρα ή σε σοβά, άτεχνα, και όχι από επαγγελματία τεχνίτη όπως οι επιγραφές στην πέτρα.


Χαράγματα τα λένε συνήθως, πράγματι, αλλά ο όρος είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου ανεπαρκής και εγώ αποφεύγω να τον χρησιμοποιώ. Γκράφιτι με την αρχαιολογική σημασία του όρου δεν είναι μόνο οι επιγραφές με απλό αιχμηρό εργαλείο, δεν είναι μόνο οι επιγραφές σε μαλακό υλικό και δεν είναι πάντοτε άτεχνα χαραγμένες. Είναι επιγραφές ιδιωτικού χαρακτήρα, συχνά όμως σε δημόσιο χώρο, και με τη λογική της δημόσιας επιγραφής, δηλαδή της επιγραφής που έχει στόχο να τη διαβάσουν δημοσίως. Συχνά επίσης δεν πρόκειται για επιγραφές σε μαλακό λίθο ή σοβά, οπότε αρκεί ένα οποιοδήποτε αιχμηρό εργαλείο, αλλά για κανονικότατα χαραγμένες επιγραφές σε τοίχο δημοσίου κτηρίου, σε μνημείο που φέρει άλλη επιγραφή κλπ. Τέλος, μπορεί κάλλιστα να πετύχει κανείς επιγραφή που έχει τη λειτουργία του γκράφιτι, αλλά μπορεί να έχει έως και καλύτερη χάραξη από την κανονική επιγραφή του μνημείου. Πρόσφατα έπεσα σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, όπου στον βωμό που έφερε μια επιτύμβια επιγραφή ρωμαικής περιόδου είχε χαραχτεί, εμφανώς από μερακλή πελεκάνο, μαστόρικο χάραγμα δύο ονομάτων της σύγχρονης εποχής. Ήταν τόσο καλοφτιαγμένα, που αρχικά πιστέψαμε ότι επρόκειτο για αρχαία επιγραφή.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2015)

Classic MAD and typical doodlers.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Αθήνα


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2015)

Ευχ για το μοίρασμα. Τουλάχιστον για την πρώτη, πες μας σε ποιον δρόμο είναι.


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2015)

Παρακαλώ. Τουρνοβίτου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2015)

Τουρναβίτου, μάλιστα. Looked familiar. 


Ιδού και το γκουγκλικό before:

https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.9784...yFq2eE_rCuyw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!5m1!1e4?hl=en


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2016)

Στο Kickstarter βρήκα μια υπέροχη ιδέα να αξιοποιηθούν τα θεοβρόμικα τοιχία κατά μήκος του ποταμού Τίβερη της πανέμορφης Ρώμης. Επιδιώκουν να μαζέψουν 80.000 δολάρια για να χρηματοδοτήσουν την κάλυψη των τοιχίων με «αντίστροφο γκράφιτι», όπου, αντί να βρομίζεις έναν καθαρό τοίχο, καθαρίζεις σημεία του βρόμικου τοίχου έτσι που να αναδεικνύεται κάποιο έργο τέχνης — στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση 550 μέτρα με έργα του Νοτιοαφρικανού Γουίλιαμ Κέντριτζ. Καλή ιδέα μού φαίνεται (δείτε και το βιντεάκι) και τους εύχομαι κάθε επιτυχία.

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...Mar+10&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2016)

Παλαιολόγου και Σάμου, Μεταξουργείο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2016)

Καλό, αλλά δεν έχει παράθυρα αυτό το σπιτι;


----------



## pontios (Oct 22, 2016)

Βλεπω ένα ανατιθεμενο έργο τέχνης - το γκράφιτι εδώ είναι η σκουριασμένη κολόνα. :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2016)

pontios said:


> Βλεπω ένα ανατιθεμενο έργο τέχνης - το γκράφιτι εδώ είναι η σκουριασμένη κολόνα. :)



Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου. Αν και θα το έγραφα «ανατεθειμένο» έργο ή και «κατά παραγγελία». :)


----------



## pontios (Oct 23, 2016)

nickel said:


> Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου. Αν και θα το έγραφα «ανατεθειμένο» έργο ή και «κατά παραγγελία». :)



Ναι! Thanks, nickel. Με μπέρδεψε το αναθεματισμένο ανατεθειμένο.
Το ήξερα ότι κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά όταν το spell check δεν έβρισκε την λέξη έτσι όπως την είχα γράψει - αν δεν προσεχείς σκόνταφτεις! Είναι και το iPad.
:)

Προσεχείς ... Το spellcheck δεν το τονίζει σωστά; it's assuming "forthcoming". Και το σκονταφτεις,.. Τονίζει το όμικρον.


----------



## daeman (Oct 24, 2016)

SBE said:


> Καλό, αλλά δεν έχει παράθυρα αυτό το σπιτι;










pontios said:


> Βλεπω ένα ανατιθεμενο έργο τέχνης - το γκράφιτι εδώ είναι η σκουριασμένη κολόνα. :)





nickel said:


> Σωστή η παρατήρησή σου. Αν και θα το έγραφα «ανατεθειμένο» έργο ή και «κατά παραγγελία». :)



Στις θεωρητικά πιο γκρίζες και αδιάφορες γειτονιές της Αθήνας μπορεί να συναντήσει κανείς τα πιο εντυπωσιακά και λαμπερά "διαμάντια". Εικόνες που θα τραβήξουν τον [sic] βλέμμα σου και που θα σε κάνουν ίσως και να αλλάξεις δρόμο από εδώ και εμπρός για να έχεις την ευκαιρία να τις ξαναδείς.




Ένα τέτοιο διαμάντι προστέθηκε πριν από λίγες ημέρες στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, στο Μεταξουργείο στην διασταύρωση των οδών Κωνσταντίνου Παλαιολόγου και Σάμου. Στα πλαίσια του φεστιβάλ "Το μικρό Παρίσι των Αθηνών", οι διοργανωτές του, ( Αθηναϊκό Καλλιτεχνικό Δίκτυο, ο Οργανισμός Πολιτισμού, Αθλητισμού και Νεολαίας του Δήμου Αθηναίων και η Περιφέρεια Αττικής με την υποστήριξη της Γαλλικής Πρεσβείας στην Ελλάδα) ήθελαν να αφήσουν ένα αποτύπωμα στην πόλη, τουλάχιστον μέχρι την επόμενη διοργάνωση του χρόνου. Στα πλαίσια αυτά συνεργάστηκε με τον κορυφαίο street artist WD.

Κάπως έτσι δημιουργήθηκε το έργο "Knowleadge [sic] speaks - Wisdom listens". H γνώση μιλάει, η σοφία ακούει, ένα απόφθεγμα του Τζίμι Χέντριξ, παντρεύτηκε από τον καλλιτέχνη με το σύμβολο της Αθήνας και ελάχιστα 24ώρα [sic] μετά την ολοκλήρωση του έργου έχει γίνει παγκόσμιο viral ειδικά μετά από μία ανάρτηση στο reddit.com, όπου την Κυριακή ήταν το κορυφαίο θέμα του site.

http://news247.gr/eidiseis/viral/to...ebook&utm_medium=hysteria&utm_campaign=Social

Knowledge speaks, wisdom listens - Ekko Effect


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2016)

Ευχαριστούμε για το ιστορικό.

Να και το «πριν» στους γκουγκλοχάρτες. Να δούμε πότε θα ενημερωθεί.

https://www.google.gr/maps/@37.9888...y3AujIdE92HA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1?hl=en


----------



## pontios (Oct 25, 2016)

Αφού υπάρχουν δυο σχολές σκέψης ως προς το πού μπαίνει ο τόνος .. με το spell check του ipad να προτιμάει το γκράφιτι (παράξενο μου ακούγεται; ).

Therefore, to my mind/the way I see it (my feeble attempt to reconcile the two).
γκραφίτι = common graffiti by the ill bred and unwashed rabble. The plebs.

γκράφιτι = sounds like gravity (which suggests something of importance) = serious and important street art by the accomplished and respected artist.

(I'm only kidding). :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2021)

Διάβασα χτες ότι το Μουσείο Βαν Γκογκ στο Άμστερνταμ ανήρτησε στη σελίδα του στο Facebook μια φωτογραφία από ΚΑΦΑΟ του δήμου Αλίμου που απεικονίζει το έργο «To Yπνοδωμάτιο της Άρλ». Είναι πανέμορφο. Έψαξα και βρήκα στη συνέχεια λεπτομέρειες για τα κουτιά του ΟΤΕ που έχουν μεταμορφωθεί σε έργα τέχνης. Έχω πολύ καιρό να κατέβω στο κέντρο και ο δικός μας δήμος δεν είναι τόσο προχώ.


----------

